# Two chocolate labs-Pittsburgh Craiglist



## gottaBgolden (Jan 16, 2008)

*Just came across this ad for 2 female chocolate labs needing rehomed.*


http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/pet/1369871547.html


----------

